# Another addition to my poison line



## Bottleman (Jul 21, 2007)

Earlier today at the bottle show I picked up a tiny lattice poison and mint larger one to replace a damaged one in my line. I am up to 6 now and all are in great condition. Just need some stoppers but they are really tough to find being sold without the bottle. 

 ~~Tom


----------



## capsoda (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice finds Tom. Know what you mean about the tops. The wife dug the smallest lattice bottle and I have been trying to get her a top for it for about 6 years.


----------



## annie44 (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice grouping Tom! Good luck getting the stoppers!


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice set of lattices, Tom. The small one can be tough to find. I'll keep you in mind if I ever get any extra stoppers. ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Aug 4, 2007)

Ahh aman with fine tastes,have a lead on few stoppers if i land them will let you know but first one has capsodas name on it,nice bottles,heres my set. Rick


----------



## capsoda (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey Rick, I really appreciate that. The wife will go nuts if I can get her a stopper for hers. 

 VERY impressive colection.


----------



## Bottleman (Aug 6, 2007)

Very impressive set you have there Rick. Thanks for sharing it.


----------

